# Messiaen



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

I have grown over the years in my liking of Messiaen's *Quartet for the End of Time *and at various points in the past I've checked out some pieces from a few libraries to listen to.

I haven't quite gotten to really "click" with Messiaen yet but I did purchase a few pieces today, some of which I am warming up to and I want to dip my toes back into him again...

Here's what I recently got:

_Piano music: _
*Preludes 
Études de rhythme 
Cantéyodjayâ*
(I really like the preludes)

_Orchestral music:_
*Concert à quatre
Les Offrandes oubliées
Un Sourire
Le Tombeau resplendissant*
(I've not given this a close listen yet, though I rather like the Concert e quatre & Les Offrandes oubliees)

_Choral music:_
*O sacrum convivium*
(this is a really gorgeous piece! wow!!)

I'm truly just a "newbie" to Messiaen and I have no idea where to start, what his better compositions are, what pieces are the best kind of introduction to his work, etc. I suppose the *Turangalila Symphony*?

Any suggestions for particular pieces/recordings? Thanks!


----------



## CHasR (Dec 10, 2007)

IMO the best places to begin with O.M. would be his organ works. I have a CD, cant find it right now , of complete works performed on the cathedral of Notre Dame organ (Paris, not US)
Had to study him in conservatory, never really got a taste for it; 
then one day years later I heard on radio a show (whozdat guy in Michigan..chris o'something?) which contrasted organ works by OM and 'Messe de Notre Dame' by Machaut (Kyrie, Messiaen, gloria, messiaen, etc)
TO THIS DAY the programme's overall genius sticks in my head. 
I'll look for that CD + if I locate it will let you know..dont hold yer breath tho


----------



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

I highly recommend La Transfiguration de Notre Seignur Jesus Christ if you enjoy Messiaen's choral work. The recording I recommend is conducted by Christoph Jung w/ the EuropaChorAkademie as the choir. The mens and womens voices are about equal, they sound phenomenal together in unison and separately. If you are even more adventerous try listening to his Saint Francis of Assisi, just a beautiful varied work. 

I also highly recommend his complete Organ works. The artist I recommend that plays his works is Olivier Latry. If you like his keyboard works try his Catalogue of Birds, the moods of these pieces is just so awesome. I especially enjoy the nocturnal settings along with the early morning settings. His Vingt Regards Infant Jesus is also a wonderfully beautiful work as well. 

If you enjoy his orchestral works try his Illuminations of the Beyond. This is last completed work that he finished himself. 

All in all I recommend all of his works.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

So far, in my own limited exposure to Messiaen, I can say these are my favourites so far:

The *Preludes *for piano are really wonderful

*Concert a quatre *is quite good

*O sacrum convivium! *is just gorgeous...

and the *Quartet for the End of Time * as recorded with Gil Shaham on violin (the final movement is exquisite!)

But my favourite so far is *Les Offrandes oubliees *(I now have this in the orchestral as well as piano version, but the orchestral version I especially like)-- the orchestral version has such a beautifully tragic quality to it, which actually reminds me of the tragic serenity of the scene in Stravinsky's Orpheus as he & Eurydice ascend out of the underworld.

Even in the violence of the brief middle section there is a compassion that comes out-- it really makes sense in a very moving way. I know Messiaen had his own personal Catholic vision behind this piece, as in all of his works, but there is a deep compassion in his depiction of sin & violence (inner & outer) that reminds me of Kurosawa's vision in his film Ran. Its really an amazing piece of music, stimulating on so many levels!

I recently ordered some piano music as well-- the *Catalogue d'oiseaux*, which I know is tough sledding and also the *Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jesus *(I've heard both of these before, checked out from a couple libraries, but I'd like to delve in a bit more into it-- they weren't in-depth listenings)

He has such an immediately distinctive sound-- I particularly like his peculiar harmonic sense. I'm just grabbing things almost randomly here & there LOL but its been really enjoyable...


----------



## Sanctus493 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've only just recently got into Messiaen after hearing *O Sacrum Convivum* somewhere. I got a copy of *Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus* played by Hakun Austbo out of the library, which is great. I particularly like his organ works though. I bought *La Nativité Du Seigneur* by Gillian Weir on a CD which also included *Apparition De L'Église Éternelle* and *Le Banquet Céleste*. I then jumped right in at the deep end and got the complete organ works recorded by Olivier Latry for Universal Classics. The sound on both of them is just _huge_. Both are equally recommended, the Latry one would be better value for money, as the recording by Weir are only available as separate volumes. But if you're unsure then I'd go for Volume 1 by Gillian Weir.


----------

